# ICSTIS-Strafen für Gewinnanrufler und Easybilling/Matlock



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

Schöne Grüsse von der ICSTIS

Die britische Regulierungsbehörde ICSTIS hat wieder Strafen verhängt:

z.B. in dieser Sache (Thema: Gewinnanrufe)
http://www.guardian.co.uk/mobile/article/0,2763,1372187,00.html

"Consumer First marketing" aus Bristol bekam insgesamt 370.000 Pfund Strafe! (dürfte schon wieder neuer Rekord sein)


> Members of the public complained about receiving an unsolicited telephone call that played an automated recorded message during which they were invited to speak to a live operator who informed them that they had won a prize, ranging from £1,000 cash and £5,000 prizes to a new car, and invited them to call a premium rate number in order to make a claim.


 _(Privatpersonen beklagten sich über einen unerwünschten Anruf, bei dem eine aufgenommene Nachricht abgespielt wurde, bei der sie eingeladen wurden, einen Mitarbeiter anzurufen, der sie informierte, sie hätten Preise von 1000-5000 Pfund gewonnen oder ein neues Auto, und sie einlud, die Preise über eine Mehrwertenummer anzufordern_


und auch ein alter Bekannter wurde mit Strafe belegt:
AKU GmbH (Hier *besser bekannt als der Fall Matlock/Easybilling*):


> (...) A number of complainants reported that, having written to the service provider requesting a refund, they had received a standard response stating that their own telephone companies would be issuing refunds, which was not the case.
> (...) AKU GmbH did not respond to the breach raised.
> (...) AKU GmbH [Eggebek] were fined £50,000 and access to the service was barred for one year. They were also ordered to offer full refunds to all complainants.


_(...) Einige der [übrigens über 1000!] Beschwerdeführer berichteten, dass sie auf ihre Anschreiben an den Anbieter mit der Forderung einer Rückvergütung ein Standadschreiben bekommen haben, das aussagte, die Telefongesellschaften der Betroffenen würden die Rückvergütung herausgeben, was nicht der Fall war_
Das klingt mal wieder nicht so, als ob es irgendeine Kommunikation zwischen RegTP und ICSTIS gegeben hat... Ich habe die regTP wiederholt gefragt, ob die sich bei grenzüberschreitenden Fällen bei der ICSTIS erkundigen und umgekehrt. Machen die offenbar nicht --> sehr von Übel schlechter Job --> da bei Beamten jetzt auch Leistungsprinzip kommt: GEHALT KÜRZEN. Grrrr  
Grüße
Die Steuerzahler und REgTP-Mitfinanzierer
a&c&f


----------



## galdikas (10 März 2005)

*Re: ICSTIS-Strafen für Gewinnanrufler und Easybilling/Matloc*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die britische Regulierungsbehörde ICSTIS hat wieder Strafen verhängt:
> 
> z.B. in dieser Sache (Thema: Gewinnanrufe)
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/mobile/article/0,2763,1372187,00.html
> ...



Die von der *Consumer First Marketing Ltd* benutzten Mehrwertdienstenummern waren allesamt geschaltet in Manchester bei dem Netzbetreiber

*Your Communications*
Hathersage Road,
Manchester,
M13 0EH
Tel: 0161 609 7000
( Quelle:  http://www.icstis.org/ )

*Your Communications* is the new name for the *Norweb Telecom* Group. 
This new name was launched on April 30th 2001.

Der Ex-Norweb-Chef  leitet(e) auch den Netzbetreiber *Intelliplus plc*. Dort waren Mehrwertdienste-Nummern für eine *SMILE Telecom Ltd* aus Manchester geschaltet. Die Geschäftsleitung der Smile Telecom haben ebenfalls ehemalige Geschäftsführer der Norweb Telecom. Im vergangenen Mai verhängte die ICSTIS gegen 6 "Kunden" der SMILE Telecom Strafen in einer Rekordhöhe von insgesamt 450.000 Pfund - u.a. wegen Gewinnanrufen. 

Vertical Media Ltd,  Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Fast Way Holdings Ltd,  Zagreb, Kroatien
Litmus Ltd, Florida, USA
Indiano Communications,  Indien
Greenbay Ltd and
Quartel Ltd - British Virgin Islands, Karibik

( --->  http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/05/24/text_fine_icstis/  )

( Übrigens ist der Ex-Norweb-Chef und Ex-Intelliplus Director- und Anteilseigner jetzt Vorstand eines großen Gewinnversprechen-Unternehmens zu Kundendatensammelzwecken Everyone A Winner ).



			
				The Registar schrieb:
			
		

> ICSTIS Director George Kidd said: "The case is of particular concern as the six companies all have the same UK agent operating on their behalf - a company called Smile Telecom, based in Bury - and all have the same mailing address.
> 
> [_Der Fall ist von besonderer Besorgnis da die sechs Firmen alle denselben britschen Vertreter - eine Firma namens Smile Telecom - und dieselbe eMail-Adresse haben_]


http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/05/24/text_fine_icstis/



Der (angebliche) Smile Telecom - Kunde *Greenbay Ltd, British Virgin Islands*  wird  ebenfalls von einer (kleinen) englischen Firma  als "Letzverantwortlicher" für hunderte von deutschen 0190-Rufnummern vorgeschoben,  die allesamt von dieser kleinen

*Buzzmesolutions.Co.Uk Ltd* 

unter-unter-unter-gemietet worden sein sollen, und die massenhaft in deutschen Gewinnanrufen ( --> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7384 )  beworben werden. Wie die eingangs erwähnte "Consumer First Marketing" hat in Bristol übrigens auch 
ihren Sitz die

*Capitek plc*
Head Office: 
First Floor, Aztec Centre, Aztec West, Bristol BS32 4TD 
Administration Centre:
Unit 1, Manor Business Park, 
Nailsea Wall Lane, Nailsea, 
Bristol BS48 4DD 
London:
88a Tooley Street, 
London Bridge, 
London SE1 2TF
http://www.capitek.com

Die Capitek plc hat sich auf  Firmengründungen, Internet-Marketingberatung und "Suchmaschinenoptimierung" spezialisiert:

Corporate Services: 
Company Registration Agents, 
Company Formations and related services.

http://www.mass-marketing.com/
Now a subsidiary of Capitek plc since 2000, 
Mass Marketing has (...)

http://www.company-formations.co.uk/
http://www.co-form.com/
http://www.ltd-company-formation.co.uk/
http://www.better-search-engine-ranking.com/
http://www.internet-promotion.co.uk/
http://capitek.hitslink.com/
http://capitek.submitter.net/

http://www.e-merchanting.com/
Now a subsidiary of Capitek plc, 
E-Merchanting has (...)

Die BuzzMesolutions wurde über die Capitek plc gegründet; jedenfalls war die Capitek -Tochterfirma 

*PREMIER FORMATIONS LIMITED*
Registered No. 04464364
Address:
88A TOOLEY STREET, 
LONDON BRIDGE, LONDON, SE1 2TF

Gründungsgesellschafter der BuzzMeSolutions gewesen - bevor die BuzzMeAnteile von einer Firma übernommen wurden, die ihren Sitz (formal) auf den *British Virgin Islands* hat, und die dann einer ebenfalls (formal) auf den *British Virgin Islands* registrierten Verwaltungsfirma die Geschäftsführung der Buzzmesolutions.Co.Uk Ltd  übertrug.

gal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 März 2005)

Und wie so viele andere Firmen, gegen die die ICSTIS vorgehen musste, ist auch die Norweb Mitglied der NOC:


> Meeting Notes for NOC Special Interest Group 1 (SIG 1) - International
> Budapest. 5 April 2001
> ...
> T* C* DDD Com
> ...



Das Problem in UK ist durchaus ähnlich wie bei uns: Nummern von Redstone und Intelliplus sind z.B. zusammen für 50% aller Beschwerden bei "Grumbletext", einem UK-Verbraucherforum, verantwortlich...
Aber regelmässig sind sie ja unschuldig...


----------



## galdikas (10 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie so viele andere Firmen, gegen die die ICSTIS vorgehen musste, ist auch die Norweb Mitglied der NOC:
> 
> 
> > Meeting Notes for NOC Special Interest Group 1 (SIG 1) - International
> ...



Wenigstens hat die SMILE Telecom eine satirische Homepage:

http://www.smiletel.co.uk/

Der SMILE-Director und Ex-Norweb Telecom - Operations Director ist zudem Kontaktperson der

*i-Net Communications Group Plc*
3a Park Place 
Cheetham Hill Road  
Manchester M4 4EZ

und der

*Fusion Telecommunications Ltd*
2, Crow Wood 
Brigsteer 
Kendal Cumbria 
LA8 8AW

Unter dieser Anschrift war übrigens auch die SMILE Telecom bei der britischen Regulierungsbehörde OFCOM gemeldet:

*Smile Telecom Ltd*
 2 Crow Wood
 Brigsteer
 Kendal
 Cumbria LA8 8AW
 Provision of international simple voice resale services
http://www.ofcom.org.uk/static/archive/oftel/ind_info/licensing/address_ list/o_s.htm

Dort hat inzwischen aber eine andere Firma ihren Firmensitz:

*TELEPORT NETWORKS LIMITED*
 2 CROW WOOD
 BRIGSTEER
 KENDAL
 CUMBRIA LA8 8AW
 Company No. 04023990

 Previous Names:

Date of change 20/04/2004
Previous Name  BRIGSTEER CONSULTING LIMITED

Die Teleport Networks mietet fleißig Mehrwertdienste-Nummern, und hat ihre Geschäftsadresse im Büro der ehemaligen Netzkapazitäten-Börse Band-X Ltd ( http://www.band-x.com/ )

*Teleport Networks Limited*
C/O Band-X Ltd 
6th Floor, Crown House 
51 Aldwych 
London WC2B 4AX

(Der Vertreter der Teleport ist jeweil auch Kontaktperson  bei ....

*Allied Telecommunications Ltd*
C/O Band-X Ltd, 
6th Floor Crown House, 
51 Aldwych 
London WC2B 4AX

*Band X Managed Services PLC*
Band X, 
6th Floor Crown House 
51 Aldwych 
London WC2B 4AX

*Band-X Limited*
Crown House 
51 Aldwych  
London WC2B 4AX

*NewNet plc*
Band-X 
6th Floor, Crown House 
51 Aldwych 
London WC2B 4AX

*Real Data Services Limited*
Millbank Tower 
21-24 Millbank  
London SW1P 4QP

*YAC Ltd*
Band X, 
6th Floor Crown House 
51 Aldwych 
London WC2B 4AX  )

gal.


----------

